# How Do Online Portals Help In Preparation For PG Medical Entrance Exams?



## Kavita

I have heard many of my friends and classmates talking about online portals for entrance exam preparation. I just wanted to know is it really helpful or not?


----------



## PG_aspirant

Dear Kavita, online coaching are very much popular these days. They provide you the freedom to study at your own pace and convenience. Medical is a vast field with endless information & it is very difficult to buy a new book every time, you can use online references to update yourself with latest findings. Online portals also provide a lot of useful content for medical entrance exam preparation, you can join anyone of them. As per my personal experience I will suggest MyPGMEE, as it is the best trusted online portal for pg medical entrance exam preparation.


----------

